# Costume Dilemma



## EndlessWaltz (Aug 5, 2007)

Usually I know what I'm going to be for Halloween by now,but I'm stuck!

I've thought about being a robot,Sally from The Nightmare Before Christmas, and a Pirate.

I put the Pirate idea into huge consideration and though "Yeah.I'll be a pirate."
Thinking about it even more,one of my friends is going to be a pirate.

I really like to be original,and nobody else will have anything close to what I am.

Last year,I was a Lacrosse Fury.If you've seen The Warriors,think,makeup of the Baseball Fury leader,but instead of baseball,Lacrosse.
I think that was the most amazing costume idea ever,that I have came up with.

I'm just wondering if anyone can give me more suggestions.
Should I stick with being a pirate?

I mean,I printed off at least 7 pages of pirate stuff.Mainly vocabulary and quotes.I'd be one of the best pirates my friends have eveer seen.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

It seems, this year, that Pirate is the new black. I was going to have a pirate themed party, but decided to hold off till another year. Just seem like they're going to be everywhere this year.... could just be me. I'd go with something else.

What? I don't know.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

angel o' death
zombie of some sort
flying monkey
wizard
spiderman
any comic character really
star wars, anything from there
devil in a zoot suit
demon spawn
if you're up to it, cerberus the 3 headed dog
drag gueen
ambercrombie model, those are scary,
fish, that could be fun
a moose of DOOM
thats all i got right now.


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

Two immediate suggestions, one serious, one not so much.

Combine pirate & vampire-Vampirate! While not totally unprecidented, you'd likely be the only one and it could range from scary to funny.

If not that, then a robot pirate! (Robotrate?) Big points on originality. 

Just thought of a third, but it'd probalby be pretty difficult to pull off a good good...Transformer!

And I second the notion that pirates are a bit over-done. I was one three years ago, so I can't complain too much.


----------



## EndlessWaltz (Aug 5, 2007)

> ambercrombie model, those are scary,


I have to agree.

I thought about being a robot,and I would just have my pirate costume underneath.But I don't really want to walk to school and all with cardboard boxes.It might be a bit hard to move around in.

I really like the pirate vampire idea.
I thought about a vampire and decided not to.
But a mix.I could do that.I'm supprised I didn't come up with that.

ZOMBIE PIRATE!
Hmmm...
I like the Vampirate idea better.


----------



## Grim Spirit (Nov 16, 2005)

EndlessWaltz said:


> Usually I know what I'm going to be for
> 
> Last year,I was a Lacrosse Fury.If you've seen The Warriors,think,makeup of the Baseball Fury leader,but instead of baseball,Lacrosse.


The Warriors. GREAT MOVIE!!! "Warriors!!! Come out and Play!!"

I have to ask, how many people actually got the reference?

I like the idea of Sally from Nightmare Before Christmas. A nice dress, some airbrushed makeup and stitch lines...you're set.


----------



## EndlessWaltz (Aug 5, 2007)

Grim Spirit said:


> The Warriors. GREAT MOVIE!!! "Warriors!!! Come out and Play!!"
> 
> I have to ask, how many people actually got the reference?
> 
> I like the idea of Sally from Nightmare Before Christmas. A nice dress, some airbrushed makeup and stitch lines...you're set.




One of my favorites!
I hurt my voice so bad yelling it at recess.

Ummm...Not really anyone,at least in my grade.
I'm like the only one who's actually into old movies and stuff like that.
Which kinda sucks...but it's cool.

Yeah...BUT me being me,I like everything to be perfect.
I'm not much of a perfectionist but when it comes to my Halloween costumes,
it's a whole new thing.
I'd need the time to make it and all.
I'm trying to get my grades up so I can convince my mom to let me get my nose pierced in the summer.
So I doubt I'll have time to make the dress and all.

I was thinking of being Sally next year.
And I'd have enough time.


----------



## darkness (Sep 1, 2005)

if you really want to be a pirate just be a pirate, don't worry about it


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Wll, we do pirates every year and haven't gotten bored yet! For more piratitude 
try this link. 
http://www.talklikeapirate.com/tlapd04.html

Vampire pirate would be fun but don't forget space pirates! Or perhaps a "corporate" hostile takeover pirate. There's no such thing as too much 
pirateyness!

DB


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (Feb 25, 2005)

Fury lacrosse guy...Awesome idea! except for the whole having to show up at Central Park and getting pinned with the rap of killing Sirus. I like the pirate combo suggestions that have been offered as it sounds like you put a lot effort into being a one. Maybe go skeletal or ghost pirate and use creepy cloth as part of your costume.

Anyway I just thought I'd pipe in 'cause the Warriors is one of my all-time favorites(except for the close-up of Lynne Thigpen's big lips) "Hello all you bopper's out there"


----------



## EndlessWaltz (Aug 5, 2007)

Mr Unpleasant said:


> Fury lacrosse guy...Awesome idea! except for the whole having to show up at Central Park and getting pinned with the rap of killing Sirus. I like the pirate combo suggestions that have been offered as it sounds like you put a lot effort into being a one. Maybe go skeletal or ghost pirate and use creepy cloth as part of your costume.
> 
> Anyway I just thought I'd pipe in 'cause the Warriors is one of my all-time favorites(except for the close-up of Lynne Thigpen's big lips) "Hello all you bopper's out there"




I HATED THAT!It bothered me so much.I got passed it though.Hahaha.

Usually if I want to be a few things for Halloween,I combine them into one.
But all I had on my mind was a pirate,really.


----------

